# Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2005)

Nun der 2. Teil. Nicht das jemand denkt, der antwortet hier und schreibt nicht weiter.
Bitte entschuldigt, dass hier noch mehr Bildmaterial fehlt. Aber ich habe hier und da Fehler mit meiner Kamera gemacht. Z. B. habe ich teilweise kurze Videos gemacht und keine Bilder. Muß mein Sohn erst mal ran. Dann werde sich sicher noch die Mitreisenden mit Bildern melden. Ich verspreche, das eine oder andere nachzuholen.
Nachholen muß ich auch noch einen kleinen Fehler: An unserem ersten erfolglosen Versuch des Barfishings gingen zwei der Kollegen kurz auf Stör. Sie hatten in einer Stunde zwei Bisse, konnten aber nur ein etwa 1m Teil landen.

Bevor ich nun weitermache. Eines wurde uns schnell klar: Wir waren eigentlich noch zu früh dran. Waren in den letzten Jahren die ersten Oktobertage immer für beste Fänge da (..oder besser: Allerbeste) fehlte der Silberlachs doch noch in den gewohnten Stückzahlen. Irgendwie waren wir 14 Tage zu früh da. Die Störe ( es wurden wirklich einige gefangen ) waren noch nicht so munter. Allerdings nach 40 Millionen Hundslachsen, die stark am absterben waren und nahezu der Hälfte an Rotlachsen waren die Bäuche der geschätzt 65.000 Störe im unteren Fraser noch so voll, das sie nicht in der gewohnten Beißfreudigkeit waren.

Tag 5: An diesem Tage gingen wir sehr weit zu Fuß um endlich einen Silberlachs zu fangen. Wir suchten uns einen schönen Pool am oberen Vedder.
Bärenspuren im nassen Sand zeigten uns, das Meister Petz noch in der letzten Nacht Appett auf Fisch hatte..
Dieser Tag war jedoch mein Waterloo: Die Jungs angelten mich aus. Es wurde zwar nicht sehr viel gefangen - aber ich jedenfalls fing garnichts! Die anderen hatten Kings und Chums an der Angel - Vater garnichts. Ganz gut mal, so ein Dämpfer. Bringt wieder etwas mehr an Konzentration! Cohos waren aber noch immer Fehlanzeige. Ich bearbeitete die anderen, am nächsten Tag wieder mal etwas zu riskieren: Nochmal das schwere Bottombouncing am Fraser. Hart aber durchaus erfolgreich.

Also, am 6. Tag sah uns der Fraser. Erst mal wieder die Eingewöhnung, ein paar Buckellache, ein Chum und dann bekam ich ich einen Biß, bei dem ich wieder schleunigst ins Boot mußte. Der Fisch flüchtete ganz ungewöhnlich:
Immer parallel am Ufer entlang, konnte ich ihn nach 150m gerade noch vor einigen dort liegenden Baumstümpfen stoppen. Es war leider rohe Gewalt nötig. Durch das Boot, welches sich mittlerweile in Flußmitte befand, konnte ich den Fisch in tieferes Wasser führen. Dort ging der Kampf weiter. Bei einer kurzen Mattheit konnte ich den Fisch kurz hinters Boot bringen: Eine Steelhead von mehr als 20 Pfund! Nachdem bereits in der Vorwoche zwei dieser Traumfische von 22 und 28 Pfund gelandet wurden, hoffte ich auf gleiches Glück. Aber könnt ihr euch das Gefühl vorstellen, dass man hat, wenn man in Schnur und Rute das Gefühl hat, als würde der Fisch unter Wasser unter einer Bahnschranke durchschwimmen? Ich hatte es. Das Ergebnis: "LDR"
Long-Distance-Release... oder in deutsch Fisch w-e-c-h!! Ich hätt heulen können, wärs doch erst die zweite dieser Größe für mich gewesen. Es handelte sich um einen sog. "Thompsonfisch". Das sind wunderschöne wilde Steelheads, die durch diesen Teil des Frasers müssen um ihre Laichgründe im Thompsonriver aufzusuchen. Catch&RElease wäre klar gewesen - allerdings für ein Schmusefoto hätts gereicht - warum auch sollte man so einen Fisch töten?
Nicht viel später mußte ich wieder das Boot besteigen. Ein weiterer Fisch, diesmal allerdings Richtung Freiwasser flüchtend, leerte meine Rolle zusehends.
Nach etwa 10 Minuten sah ich ihn, das heißt seine Schwanzflosse erstmals. Das Ding sah irgendwie rosa aus - und ziemlich groß. Der Guide am Steuer des Bootes fragte mich, was ich gesehen habe. Ich muß ziemlich blaß gewesen sein. Denn, wenn das eine Steelhead war, dann warens 35+!
Naja, es ging dann auf dem Fluß hin und her. Der Drill war schwierig. Einmal mußte sich der Guide mit dem Boot vor die Stubben legen, damit der Fisch sich nicht daran freimachte - aber wir bekamen ihn langsam ins seichte Wasser. Dort zeigte sich dann, das es ein schöner - ein sehr schöner King war. Nach einigen Kescherversuchen rutschten 20 kg Silber ins Netz. Ein wirklich silbernes Weibchen zu dieser Jahreszeit. Mit diesem Fisch mußte ich sogar den Guide fotografieren -allein. Also: Wenn euer Guide sich einmal mit eurem Fisch fotografieren läßt - dann wißt ihr: Das ist etwas besonderes!
Die anderen Freunde bekamen zwischenzeitlich alle ihre Kings. Einer war noch unter 30 Pfund, die anderen drüber. Aber das Schicksal schlug noch einmal zu:
Gegen 13.00 Uhr bekam ich wieder einen Biß, der Fisch sprang, der Guide wurde blaß und ich mußte ins Boot. Um es kurz zu machen: Wir mußten der Klamotte einen Kilometer den Fluß runter folgen, dann ging er in ein 15m tiefes Loch ( Echolotmessung), zeigte seine 50+ kurz an der Oberfläche und der Haken schlitzte nach 20 Minuten einfach mal so aus...
Es war ein Männchen. Dunkel, hochrückig, riesen Laichhaken, häßlich ... dachte ich zum Trost!
Am 7. Tag... ( nee nix mit Ausruhen..!) war Mistwetter angesagt. Wir dachten: Barfischen mit schönen Schirmen wird noch gehen. Insbesondere, da von diesem Datum an die Fischerei mit Rogen am Spin-O-Glow erlaubt war. Das steigert die Chance auf Cohos (Silberlachse). Wir bekamen den Spot, an dem Tage zuvor die Floridajungs die fetten Teile zogen. Das Wetter aber wurde gut - und das fischen nicht so. Ein Königslachs Jack von etwa 5 Pfund, das wars. Naja, wir hatten trotztdem Spaß.
Der letzte und 8. Angeltag sah uns nochmals am Vedder. Die Cohos müssen doch irgendwie kommen, wenn sie ihren Laich nicht schon auf dem Anmarsch verlieren wollen - und ich wollte den Gran SLam - alle 5 pazifischen Arten!
Wir nahmen wieder einmal einen langen Anmarsch in Kauf, zogen am ersten Pool vorbei, wo gerade ein King gelandet wurde und kamen dann an einen Pool, wo schon schön Bewegung war. Es waren aber fast nur Chums und Kings in der Luft und beim buckeln zu sehen. Na ja, mal sehen was ging. Ich wurde jedenfalls ganz schön auf die Probe gestellt. Während zwei meiner Mitangler bald ihren ersten Coho des Lebens fingen, mußte ich erst 6 kleinere Kings und einen Hund von etwa 9 kg in dem schnellen Wasser abhaken, bevor mir ein Biß mit Sprungorgie doch noch einen Coho anzeigte. Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie vorsichtig ich dieses Teil drillte, bevor ich den landen konnte?
Letztendlich war es dann doch Wirklichkeit geworden. Ich glaube, auch unser Guide Rod freute sich herzlich mit mir.


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Einfach Spitze!


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

hoffentlich kommen nicht noch mehr Teile bzw Fotos ... |uhoh:












die sehen einfach zu gut aus ... #6 :m


----------



## Jörg2 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hallo,

wahnsinns Fische....!!!

Kannst du sagen in welcher Preisregion so eine Reise liegen würde?
Wäre wirklich neugierig auf diese Art von Angellei.

Habt Ihr Fliegenrouten benutzt oder normales Spinnfischen?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Ich find das auch klasse, hatte ja deswegen auch schon im vorherigen Thread zu Teil 1 schon gefragt:
Kriegen wir das Material auch fürs Mag??


----------



## Reisender (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Klasse Herzschrittmacher kann ich nur sagen |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:  Habe die neue F&F DVD gesehen wie die am Fluss des Nebels auf Lachse fischen, da bleibt ein ja das Herz stehen.

Man/n mußt du einen Spaß gehabt haben.:m :m :m :m und nun noch das Video und alles ist geritzt.|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hallo Thomas,
ich werde dir gern etwas ausführlicher dazu fürs Magazin schreiben. Dazu würde ich aber gern noch die Bilder meiner Mitreisenden abwarten. Ih melde mich dann...

Jörg2
PN kommt auch für Dich.

Alle
Wenn direkte Fragen zur Reise sind, bitte PN an mich. Möchte mich hier nicht einem Vorwurf aussetzen, helfe aber gern.


----------



## hauki (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Wahnsinn: klasse Bericht und tolle Fische.
In die Ecke Vancouver muss ich auch mal...

Dann aber auch mit einer Fliegenrute im Gepäck #h

Ich hoffe es gibt noch Fotos von den Steelheads zu sehen.

Danke & Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hallo Hauki,
da ich persönlich nicht über die Fotos der Steelies verfüge, lege ich hier einfach mal den Link rein. Es sind die ersten beiden Fische. Der Rest ist aber auch nicht schlecht....

Ich hoffe, Du hast starkes Gerät. Die hier gebräuchlichen Einhänder werden die Fische Dir einfach mal so um den Hals wickeln. Mal schauen. Ab 30. Oktober habe ich zwei Fliegenfreaks drüben. Wir werden sehen, was die besehen können.

http://www.fraserriverlodge.com/english/index.html

Leider klappt es nicht so, wie ich gedacht habe. Du mußt auf Galeries gehen und dann auf Steelhed/Trout/Flyfishing. 
Wenn das hier zuviel Werbung ist, sollen die zuständigen Leute es löschen. Ich kriegs leider anders nicht hin.


----------



## Dipsdive (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hey Hans-Heinrich,
sahne Urlaubsbericht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gut das es bis zur Mefosaison noch ein paar Wochen sind, sonst würdest du wahrscheinlich alle Mefos unter 70 als untermaßig betrachten |supergri .....Silberlachse, Cohos und Kings in der Ostsee....dat wär ein Traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :m


----------



## hauki (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hallo Dolfin,

vielen Dank für den Link zu den Bildern.
Da kann man sich ja kaum sattsehen.

Wenn man so eine Reise angeht, dann
sollte man natürlich ausgestattet sein...

Grüsse & T.L.
/hauki


----------



## Karstein (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

@ Dolfin: vielen Dank für den klasse Rundumbericht von eurem B.C. Trip, ihr hattet ja mal wieder dickes Petri! #6

Mit welcher Airline seid ihr eigentlich geflogen? Ich verschaffe mir gerade für 2006 einen Überblick über die Flugpreise nach Vancouver, allerdings liegen die bislang alle bei 800 € und drüber. Dazu kommt, dass mancher Charterflieger nur 20kg Freigepäck anbietet - so viel wiegt gerade mal das Rutenrohr... :m

Hast Du einen Tipp, welche Direktflug-Airline von Deutschland aus die besten Konditionen in Deinen Augen hat?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hallo Carsten,

ich bin mit LH/ Star Alliance geflogen. Ich plane immer sehr langfristig und habe damit bisher eigentlich stets einigermaßen Glück gehabt. Es gibt sicher auch preiswertere Flüge. Aber bei dieser Ochsentour sind mir verläßliche und kürzer Wege wichtiger, als die letzten hundert Euro. Beispiel: Einige Kollegen sind mit der Briten via London geflogen. Das hat einen kleinen Vorteil: Theoretisch könnte man am letzten Tag noch bis Mittags fischen - aber, das ist wirklich nur Theorie. Die Praxis ist aber so, das man am Hinreisetag erst gegen 21.00 Uhr auf der Lodge ist, dann Abendessen usw.....
Der Abreisetag bedeutet, Ankunft auf dem Heimatflughafen erst am späten Abend mit 5 oder mehr Stunden Aufenthalt in Heathrow. Es gibt wirklich was besseres, als nach 9 Stunden Flug 5 Stunden auf einem Londoner Großflughafen rumzuhängen. Flieg LH und ärgere Dich nicht rum. Gerade die Briten sind Weltmeister im Gepäck verlieren....

Ansonsten: Wenns dich interessiert: Ich habe eine neue Bleibe im Programm.
Für 4 bis 6 Personen, einfach superklasse - bei Selbstversorgung. Leihwagen wird benötigt, Guiding kann man dazubuchen und viel allein unternehmen. Eine
gute Betreuung mit Infos usw. sind selbstverständlich. Wenns interessiert, und ich darf, kann ich ja noch mal Bildchen dazu hier reinstellen.


----------



## vaaberg (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

@ Dolfin und alle.

Mit der BA bin ich und meine Lebensabschnittbevollmächtige absolut fertig.
Ich hatte Hin und zurück Sydney gebucht, ohne zu wissen, das BA mit dem Jumbo nur ab Heathrow fliegt.  Der Stress begann schon in Frankfurt, zwei Stunden in einer 737 vollgepropt bis obenhin auf dem Rollfeld gestanden weil überm Ärmelkanal Sturm war.  Ein LH Kapitän, der neben mir saß meinte nur lakonisch, das sei bei BA völlig normal,aber er müsse halt auch dorthin, weil er am nächsten Morgen um 8.00 einen Flieger übernehmen müsse.
Kein Mensch hat sich um die Fluggäste gekümmert, als wir dann endlich in Heathrow ankammen.  Der Jumbo nach Sydney war weg. Nach endlosem suchen fanden wir dann jemanden der sich um Hotel bemühte, aber den Bus dahin mussten wir selbst finden. Um 2.00 Uhr waren wir erst im Hotel. Am nächsten Abend wieder zum Flieger, es war versprochen, das vordere Plätze bzw. Bussines Class zur verfügung stehe. Nix da, sehr kurz angebunden, die Dame, und unfreundlich das Kabinenpersonal. Kabine überheizt (22°) und Getränke ? Ja, lauwarmes Wasser, von einem kotzfrechen Stewart.#q  Konnte nach ca. 10 std. eigentlich nur noch besser werden. In Bangkok umsteigen bzw. Flieger reingen, dann nochmal ca. 9 Stunden bis Sydney. Alles wie gehabt, nur das wir bei aufgehender Sonne  dann den Ayers Rock sahen. Nach 2 Monaten war der Schmerz noch nicht vergessen, bin ich zur Quantas(mit BA Allianz) und habe die Tickets getauscht. Der Heimflug mit Quantas war da schon Spitze. Aufmerksames, freundliches Kabinenpersonal, Kabin auf 18° runter,Decken,Socken - man konnte gut schlafen. Und alle halbe Stunde ging eine Stewart leis mit Getränke durch.  Und wir brauchten nicht wieder nach England sondern es ging direkt nach Frankfurt.

Die zweite Australienreise dann mit Emirates. Alles i.O. bis auf die Sitze in der 777, aber es war ja nur von Dubai bis Perth.

Und demnächst gehts nach Neuseeland, aber mit Quantas.|kopfkrat 


Gruß Vaaberg


----------



## Karstein (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

@ Dolfin & Vaaberg: wie sich eure BA-Erlebnisse mit den Unsrigen gleichen! :m

Nachdem wir nun schon dreimal auf dem Rückflug von Heathrow nach Berlin ohne Rutenrohr dastanden und beim letzten Mal während des Transportes vier Ruten in der Bazuka kaputtgingen (!), möchten wir nächstes Mal unbedingt direkt von Germany (FRA, DUS, MUC) nach Vancouver fliegen. Sei´s mit LH oder mit Air Canada, LTU etc.

Na, dann muss ich mal die Airline-Seiten studieren - danke für eure Inputs, die mich nur noch mehr bestätigen. #6

@ Dolfin: klingt interessant, das neue Domizil, immer her mit den Bildern!
Ist aber bestimmt am Fraser, gelle? Wir wollen allerdings 2006 wieder auf die Insel, die hat´s uns mächtig angetan. 

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hallo Carsten und alle die es interessiert,

hier ein paar Bilder, die einen Eindruck dieser gepflegten Wohnung geben. Es sind 2 Mounties - Indianer dazu - die dort ein traumhaftes Grundstück bewohnen. Er schnitzt indianische Kunst und hält für Gäste die schönsten Dinge bereit ( Kunstgegenstände, Wildfleisch, indianische Erdsauna usw und so fort.
Die Wohnung kann mit bis zu 6 Personen bewohnt werden und bietet sehr viel Platz. Leihwagen erforderlich. Selbstverpflegung.Guidingtage können nach Bedarf dazuorganisiert werden. Alles in allem natürlich günstiger, als ein kompletter Lodgeaufenthalt. Der Lodgeaufenthalt bietet natürlich einfach mehr Ruhe und anglerische Konzentration.

Die Bilder zeigen diese Unterkunft und einen schönen morgendlichen Sonnenaufgang vom letzten Urlaub.


----------



## Karstein (2. November 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Wirklich ein schönes Appartement! Aber wo liegt das Ganze? Direkt am Fraser?


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Hallo Karsten,

es liegt nicht direkt am Fraser, sondern in einem Reservat. Man muß von dort etwas fahren - oder wird von den Guides abgeholt. Es liegt aber auch in Reichweite sehr schöner anderer Flüsse, wie Harisson, Vedder und Chehalis...


----------



## Karstein (2. November 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Danke für die Info, Dolfin! #6 

Und als Anhaltspunkt: wie lange fährt man(n) mit Auto von Vancouver International Airport aus dorthin?


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2005)

*AW: Zurück vom Fraser, Teil 2*

Gute 1 1/2 Stunden.


----------

